# RV Insurance (Canada)



## JohnnyTW (Mar 1, 2021)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a 1984 GMC Vandura/Citation but they need some sorta inspection of the propane system and a bunch of pictures before they will give me a quote. The one company I've been able to talk to so far that will actually insure RVs doesn't even have the make and model in their system (No GMC? Really?). Anyone from Canada here have a C-Class and what do you pay for insurance? If anyone can point me in the direction of something reliable and reasonably priced I will buy you beer if we ever get to meet up and hang out. Take care.


----------



## EJ1312 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey homie. 


I have owned 1970s RVs and had a hard time to find a decent price for insurance.


Newfoundland was 279 /month.

East coast for insurance isnt the best.

I own one that is registered in BC now and it cost 52$ / month. 

Alberta and BC have the best prices. 

If you buy a RV in Bc that has been chilling uninsured you dont need an inspection to get it on the road. 

Cheers


----------

